#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Módulo Call Center do Issabel

## renatocarrion

Pessoal,implementei o módulo call-center no issabel,esta tudo funcionando nos conformes até então.
Sigo o padrão de arquivos csv que foi orientado no manual, até ai disca certinho completa e tudo mais.
Porém oque me aflige é que o cliente recebe um mailing de uma outra pessoa,e esta pessoa tem um robô que busca as informações nos bancos e etc,vindo um arquivo totalmente diferente do que estava usando.
Por exemplo;

,name,direccion
98521345,"cliente1","manoel"

esse ´o formato utilizado no padrão do csv do modulo call center.

oque o cliente envia é assim

CPF (obrigatório) NB Tel1 Tel 2 Tel 3 Nome cliente

e eu não estou conseguindo adaptar para uso no issabel, alguma dica ?

----------

